# Can we post SFW Porn?



## scubersteve (Jan 27, 2008)

Refer to topic.

But yeah, can we?
SFW porn is basically porn censored in a humourous way with simple computer art programs such as paint.
google it.  hopefully, you won't find anything too obscene


----------



## fischju (Jan 27, 2008)

You do know that the average age of members here is 12, don't you?


----------



## AndreXL (Jan 27, 2008)

I would not say average... just say quite a lot.


----------



## enarky (Jan 27, 2008)

I can't believe this question. Seriously, WTF?


----------



## Costello (Jan 27, 2008)

QUOTE(offtopic84 @ Jan 27 2008 said:


> You do know that the average age of members here is 12, don't you?


The average year of birth of members is 1983 so that would make the average age of members between 24 and 25.

I already said it here:
http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=636...ndpost&p=826639

On topic... what's the point, seriously? SFW or not, why would you be posting porn here...


----------



## matriculated (Jan 27, 2008)

I guess he wants to do something like the "faces of porn" thread (where people post porn with bodies cropped out) or where ppl paint pirate costumes on porn actors - both on somethingawful. It's actually pretty funny stuff.


----------



## Shinji (Jan 27, 2008)

QUOTE(matriculated @ Jan 27 2008 said:


> I guess he wants to do something like the "faces of porn" thread (where people post porn with bodies cropped out) or where ppl paint pirate costumes on porn actors - both on *somethingawful*. It's actually pretty funny stuff.


Well then theres his outlet.  It DOES sound amusing, but its probably not something for these forums.

Costello: 1983 FTW!


----------



## Westside (Jan 27, 2008)

Example.







Also posting pictures of Asses (donkeys) and Cocks (roosters) are also SFW porn.  Cockroachman posted Megaman with a hardon, that's also SFW porn.


----------



## moozxy (Jan 27, 2008)

It's pretty funny when it's done right 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EDIT: 
Eh I thought it was stuff like this


----------



## scubersteve (Jan 28, 2008)

QUOTE(moozxy @ Jan 27 2008 said:


>



That's EXACTLY what I'm talking about.


----------



## OSW (Jan 29, 2008)

"he took me to the testing forum where you can post *anything but porn*"


----------



## scubersteve (Jan 29, 2008)

QUOTE(OSW @ Jan 29 2008 said:


> "he took me to the testing forum where you can post *anything but porn*"


SFW porn isn't porn.
It's porn turned into something funny or nice.


----------



## OSW (Jan 30, 2008)

just remember tshu  :'(


----------



## JPH (Jan 30, 2008)

QUOTE(offtopic84 @ Jan 27 2008 said:


> You do know that the average age of members here is 12, don't you?



yay for 12 year olds 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






and it's GBATemp.net - forums for video games.
Sure, there is Testing Area...but why would post porn there? go back to 4chan lol


----------



## WeaponXxX (Jan 30, 2008)

It is quite funny if done right.... that one was not done by me...just showing another example...

*Edit...copying already SFW images to GBAtemp is pretty dumb however if people made ones specifically for this thread from members of GBAtemp...well then I would be interested in seeing what some talented photoshopers from this forum were able to do.


----------

